# Brazilian Jiu Jitsu in North Wales!



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

I couldn't believe I found an mma class in North Wales and now there's a bjj one too! Happy days! Going to check it out in Llandudno on Saturday. The guy who teaches is trained by Roger Gracie.

Bjj on Saturday and mma on Sunday - it's going to be a tough weekend!


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Good times were had:yes:. It was nice to concentrate on the ground game, Steve's a good teacher too. It's a very small class at the moment but I don't think the people in my mma class know about it yet, it'll soon fill up! Knackering though, I'm looking forward too when my cardio is betterlol!


----------



## agabbetis (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Guys

Those two class sound really intresting, do you have the address or contact details of someone who is running it??

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Adam.

The BJJ is run by Steve Jones - 07799 532725 http://www.northwalesbrazilianjiujitsu.co.uk/index.htm

The MMA is run by Gareth Stalman - 07793539617http://www.new.facebook.com/group.php?gid=15692495477

Hope to see you there.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I really want to start BJJ. As in, with a gi. Looks so much fun! Will never beat no-gi though, I love it more than I love my family!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> I really want to start BJJ. As in, with a gi. Looks so much fun! Will never beat no-gi though,* I love it more than I love my family*!


Yes but your an orphan who lives under a bridge near a meadow


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

JayC said:


> I really want to start BJJ. As in, with a gi. Looks so much fun!


I haven't bought a gi yet, I'm worried that it won't fit since I'm, er, fat! I don't want to buy one for the taller guy either just so it'll fit round my belly or I'll have gi arms and legs flapping everywhere. I'm considering one of the Black Eagle gi's, any one got one? I'm confused:confused:  .


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

When in Wales where in the sticks (some what)visiting family so unsure if this is a dumb question...do you have a JJB thier they always stock Gi's, in Liverpool so would have thought would be the same in the valleys....P.S near Ystradglynais???could not be arsed looking up the spelling in my phone book) have you been to the martial arts hut - little green hut fits like 1 and a half people in - me and Marc need to know what they teach!!!!can't be BJJ - surely you would roll out the window into the road...yes, I've lost everyone I'm sure.:confused:


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Si-K said:


> When in Wales where in the sticks (some what)visiting family so unsure if this is a dumb question...do you have a JJB thier they always stock Gi's, in Liverpool so would have thought would be the same in the valleys....P.S near Ystradglynais???could not be arsed looking up the spelling in my phone book) have you been to the martial arts hut - little green hut fits like 1 and a half people in - me and Marc need to know what they teach!!!!can't be BJJ - surely you would roll out the window into the road...yes, I've lost everyone I'm sure.:confused:


I live near Bangor in North Wales so I'm not really familiar with Ystradgynlais which I think is way down south so I don't know anything about small green martial arts huts!  Sounds interesting but I can't help you there I'm affraid!.

There's actually 2 JJB's in Bangor so I'll go and have a look. I never noticed any Gi's there before but I wasn't looking so I might of walked right past them many times! The JJB in the centre of town is the most unwelcoming shop EVER, all you have to do is walk in and there's a "sales person" shadowing you around the shop. They don't even pretend to do something else, they just stand there and look at you to make sure you don't steal things!!!:no::shocked::growl:. My gilfriend got so pissed off she complained to the manger and filled out a bunch of forms about the shitty treatment. Last I heard the place is closing down cause on one goes there, I wonder why!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Black Eagle Gi's are supposdly very good quality if you send steve an email

[email protected] and tell him your a uk-mma member im sure he'll sort you out


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

marc said:


> Black Eagle Gi's are supposdly very good quality if you send steve an email
> 
> [email protected] and tell him your a uk-mma member im sure he'll sort you out


Is there a forum discount?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont think they've put a forum discount code on there site, but they do sponsor the site so they may give you a discount if you ask


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, your right I'm way South if Black Eagle fails then JJB it is- I find in Liverpool they will have like 2 out so you have to ask - they normally put tiny ones out like the type only Marc would fit into- this stops the majority running off with em!!!:laugh:.

If you have time to kill just walk round in circles and get your mates to do the same - always pisses em off.


----------

